# Grass seed proof hair do!



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

This is Weller and Poppy, both just walked







through the same bush. I knew there was a good reason to get Weller cut so short!!! Poppy by no means has long hair but boy what a difference and inch makes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

seeds!
Can't wait for the end of harvest time and the end of grass seed season.. but then it is straight in to the horrors of all the wretched bobble bushes and wretched wretched burdock nighmares...
Dot and Kiki are being cut next week - I'm thinking shorter would be good!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Are those green tick things your dreaded grass seeds? We have them in droves too, but have never had a problem with them. From now on I'll be more careful.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Are those green tick things your dreaded grass seeds? We have them in droves too, but have never had a problem with them. From now on I'll be more careful.


No - the green things are just sticky seeds - they come in a range of shapes and sizes and stick into their fur. The evil grass seeds are dry, shaped like arrows with barbs - they go in and then do not come back out 

These pics were taken with my phone last night - one of a fallow meadow that has been left - it is full of evil seeds all prettily catching the last of the sun - we do not walk in this field at the moment; the other pic of Kiki and Dot mooching along on the way to the beach, shows patches of evil grass along the edge of the path - around here evil grass seems to flourish on the edges of paths - even the edge of my drive  the dogs put their heads down to sniff and it is too easy for a grass seed to detach and 'walk' up their fur into their ears or between their toes.
The other pic is just a close up of a grass seed head and how the bits on it can detatch - when they are 'ripe' they do this really easily 
Sticky seeds are a pain and making grooming more challenging, but they are not evil


----------

